# Dancing In Mazarron?



## kissntell (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to forums (this is my 1st time posting) & am also new to Spain - I moved to Mazarron 5 weeks ago from the UK. I have practiced Ballroom & Latin dancing for many years in the UK & am hoping to continue here in Spain but am having trouble locating any Ballroom venues in or around the Mazarron area. Does anybody know of any Ballroom tuition classes and/or regular social dances within approximately a 1/2 hour drive of Mazarron? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, sori, I'm not wanting to hijack your thread but my question is also dance related. Perhaps folks out there can help the both of us.

I'm also moving out and I'd love to know if there is any Modern Jive (Ceroc/Jive Time ect) to be had. I've danced for years here and still do regularly so it would be just great if I could find a venue with or without instruction. 

Jeff


----------



## tanguera (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Kissntell,

Pleased to see another ballroom & latin dancer.

We've recently also moved to Murcia. We're ballroom & latin teachers and ran classes in both styles in the UK. Now we're retired, that's not part of our plan.

However, it would be nice if we could get enough people to form a social group for ballroom/latin. We're in the campo and we know locals aren't into b/l. Do you know anyone else who might be interested in a social dancing group? If so, get in touch because we would love to be part of something like that.

As well as b/l we would be delighted to pass on skills in Argentine tango and mambo, bachata etc.

My e-mail address is katmoffat(at)googlemail.com.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

There used to be classes at Mariano's restaurant on Camposol A, for beginners and experienced dancers. This would be very near to you. Try looking at the local magazines, Camposol courier, and Costa Calida Chronicle, as well as going on ex pat forums.


----------



## kissntell (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, thank you for your response & for your email address. Would be great to set up a dancing social group & I would definately be interested - if we could get enough people together. I was studying for my professional teaching exam in Latin before I left the UK & hope to return there to obtain the qualification later in the year. I'll email you over the next day or so to find out how far away you are from me (Murcia seems to cover a wide area), being new to Spain I have not managed to become familiar with any of the surrounding areas. Will be in touch soon. Kind regards.


----------



## kissntell (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you Extranjero - I'll check out Marino's Restaurant - your reply is much appreciated.


----------



## kissntell (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Flexwingdriver, I hope you manage to find some Ceroc/Jive in the area. If you do, would you mind letting me know please? I've done lots of dancing - Ballroom, Latin, Salsa, Argentine Tango, Rock & Roll & was studying for my professional Latin teaching exam before I left the UK, but not yet tried Ceroc - would like to give it a go if I could find a venue. Thanks


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

kissntell said:


> Hi Flexwingdriver, I hope you manage to find some Ceroc/Jive in the area. If you do, would you mind letting me know please? I've done lots of dancing - Ballroom, Latin, Salsa, Argentine Tango, Rock & Roll & was studying for my professional Latin teaching exam before I left the UK, but not yet tried Ceroc - would like to give it a go if I could find a venue. Thanks


This looks hopeful. hit the link

Welcome to the Frontpage

C u there


----------



## kissntell (Apr 1, 2014)

flexwingdriver said:


> This looks hopeful. hit the link
> 
> C u there


Hi Jeff
Apologies that it's taken me so long to reply but my computer has been down for the past 10 days or so. 

I'm really not familiar with using forums & I hope this reply gets to you. Thanks so much for the link, it looks really good, will definately pop along to one of the venues & give it a go. Have you been yet?

Kind regards
Wendy


----------



## Amarilla (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi, I have just joined expat forum today. I live in the area of Puerto Mazarron (in isla Plana, 3 kms away) and would like to do some Ballroom/Latin dancing. Can anyone give me some info. or pointers as to possibilities to learn Ballroom & Latin dancing. I have read the postings made on this forum but have not been able to see any possibilities yet to do some ballroom dancing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## dancingjacqui (Sep 30, 2019)

*Dancing in Mazarron*

Hello, 

I have come upon this thread whilst searching for ballroom/latin/salsa/ceroc classes that might be taking place in the Mazarron area during our stay Nov/Dec 2019. 
I note this thread is a few years old - are there any such classes developed now?


----------

